# Favorite Fishing Line



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

What is your favorite 6lb test line for casting on a spinning reel?


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Sunline F/C Sniper


----------



## th3_rock3t (Jan 5, 2013)

10lb braid


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

Original p-line


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

suffix 632


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

6# nano or crystal or 8# seguar smack down braid


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

I have never seen any reason to stop using Trilene XL myself. I realize this makes me a relic and behind the superline times....so be it. My ancient black Dacron on my flathead fishing poles is older than some of the posters here, still getsRdid. I simply do not buy the hype when what I have works I spose.


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

357Maximum said:


> I have never seen any reason to stop using Trilene XL myself.


I went through a phase, more than one actually, where I tried other lines over the years, starting in the late 70's, and always came back to the Trilene XL.

The only true change came for me when I started using "Real Magic" on my line(s.) Just one try and I was hooked, no pun intended.......


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

knu2xs said:


> I went through a phase, more than one actually, where I tried other lines over the years, starting in the late 70's, and always came back to the Trilene XL.
> 
> The only true change came for me when I started using "Real Magic" on my line(s.) Just one try and I was hooked, no pun intended.......



I tried some SeaGuar 6lb floro because it was recommended by a "friend".....I would rather spool up with KMart el cheapo budget line than that unfriendly feces. XL puts fish in the fryer with no issues. Guess you could say I am very happy being stuck in my rut/groove. If Jay's carries REEL MAGIC I may try it the next time I need to re-spool, but then again........


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

knu2xs said:


> I went through a phase, more than one actually, where I tried other lines over the years, starting in the late 70's, and always came back to the Trilene XL.
> 
> The only true change came for me when I started using "Real Magic" on my line(s.) Just one try and I was hooked, no pun intended.......


Real Magic ....help me out


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Lou is Blue said:


> Real Magic ....help me out



It's a spray on treatment for fishing line.


Actually after seeing that Blakemore has their name on that can o magic I will not be buying any. I will not support jack boot thugs with my fishing money.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

357Maximum said:


> I tried some SeaGuar 6lb floro because it was recommended by a "friend".....I would rather spool up with KMart el cheapo budget line than that unfriendly feces...


That's surprising to hear, especially with 6#. Was it Invizx? I had issues with a spool of 20# abrazx once, but over all Seaguar is pretty good flouro. 

Line choice between mono, flouro, and braid are all relative to how and what you'll be fishing. They all serve a purpose. Flouro will have a smaller diameter per pound test and has little stretch, but will sink. Doesn't work for topwater presentations at all. I'll use it for bed fishing bass, but I actually prefer mono for bed fishing gills. To each his own I guess...


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

wolverines said:


> That's surprising to hear, especially with 6#. Was it Invizx? I had issues with a spool of 20# abrazx once, but over all Seaguar is pretty good flouro.
> 
> Line choice between mono, flouro, and braid are all relative to how and what you'll be fishing. They all serve a purpose. Flouro will have a smaller diameter per pound test and has little stretch, but will sink. Doesn't work for topwater presentations at all. I'll use it for bed fishing bass, but I actually prefer mono for bed fishing gills. To each his own I guess...



Yes it was invizX , if this stuff is 40% softer than the others as claimed on the package...ooh boy the other stuff must have been about like steel cable. I am using it up as leader material for perch and such....about all it is good for in my opinion.


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

357Maximum said:


> It's a spray on treatment for fishing line.
> 
> 
> Actually after seeing that Blakemore has their name on that can o magic I will not be buying any. I will not support jack boot thugs with my fishing money.


Well; let's suppose that this line conditioner would do to Trilene; what he manufacturer of Trilene used to do Trilene. Thus the the line would handle more like Gamma; if any would still make a copolymer like that now.

What are the crimes of Blakemore that are so heinous that we would not use it?


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

357Maximum said:


> Yes it was invizX , if this stuff is 40% softer than the others as claimed on the package...ooh boy the other stuff must have been about like steel cable. I am using it up as leader material for perch and such....about all it is good for in my opinion.


Hmmmmm...just doesn't seem right. I've used 10# Invizx quite a bit. No issues. 6# should be very manageable. 

If the benefits of flouro are something you're seeking, try Sunline. I'd recommend 5# F/C Sniper for pan fishing. Stay away from Vanish. That stuff is exactly as you described in your Invizx experience.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

crossneyes said:


> What is your favorite 6lb test line for casting on a spinning reel?


p line flouclear


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Lou is Blue said:


> Well; let's suppose that this line conditioner would do to Trilene; what he manufacturer of Trilene used to do Trilene. Thus the the line would handle more like Gamma; if any would still make a copolymer like that now.
> 
> What are the crimes of Blakemore that are so heinous that we would not use it?



They patented something that they did not invent many years after it's invention and enforce said patent on any yocal that sells said ponyhead jig. Just does not sit right with me, that's my right.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

wolverines said:


> Hmmmmm...just doesn't seem right. I've used 10# Invizx quite a bit. No issues. 6# should be very manageable.
> 
> If the benefits of flouro are something you're seeking, try Sunline. I'd recommend 5# F/C Sniper for pan fishing. Stay away from Vanish. That stuff is exactly as you described in your Invizx experience.




With this "experiment" under my belt and for the price of said experiment, I'll keep using XL. It has worked well for me for a few decades and it is quite a bit less than 1/2 the price of the super clear cable I am now cutting into sucker/perch leaders just so I do not feel wasteful. TO EACH THEIR OWN, I thought the stuff was crap pure and simple. I'll spend the money I "save" on something else that truly matters. 


BTW.....If you are interested the Meijer in Alma has had some spools of InvisX SeaGuar at 1/2 price the last few times I have been in there. You do not have to worry about me buying it before you get there.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have allways used stren original.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

stickbow shooter said:


> I have allways used stren original.



Good ol Stren is good stuff. I use the 10# Blue Flo. exclusively when targeting night time channel cats as it is friendly line and it reacts to my L.E.D blacklight strips really well.


----------

